# Interesting differences b/w new NBAdraft.net and draftcity mocks



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I noticed some interesting differences of opinion between the mocks.


...............................NBADraft............Draftcity
JR Smith.......................13....................29
Josh Childress................10....................18
Josh Smith....................11....................4
Peter Ramos...................29....................11

Draftcity has Kosta Perovic at #16 and Tiago Splitter at #10, but NBAdraft lists neither. I'm not sure why. The deadline to declare for the draft has passed. No? They are either in or out at this point with the possibility to withdraw later.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

They are probably both wrong.....



JR Smith - Somewhere inbetween IMO late teens\early twenties

Josh Childress - Closer to #10 than #18 IMO

Josh Smith - Closer to #4 than #11

Ramos - I have no idea :no: . Again my guess would be in the middle, closer to #11 than #29...late teens. I think he will either move up the charts as he does workouts or will fall as is deficiencies are exposed....

Also Draft City has Luke Jackson to low at #27 IMO, he will be mid to late teens, early twenties at the latest.

Dorrell Wright at #26 - I think he will move up to go mid (late lotto?)\late teens, depending on workouts

I think Humphries, Gomes, Ariza and West (if they stay in) could all go 1st round

NBAdraft.net

LaMarcus Aldridge? like to see some explanation for that one

Varajeao at #20? I think he will fall to the 2nd round

Omerhodzic - will go late 1st IMO

Ariza, West - Late 1st rounders IMO (if they stay in)


But hey, I am just a fan...LOL Fun to speculate though

This draft looks pretty damm deep to me though. I am glad POR has 3 picks, lots of youth, many will take a few years to develop, but when all is said and done I think there will be a lot of future "contributing" NBA players out of this draft.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> 
> 
> This draft looks pretty damm deep to me though. I am glad POR has 3 picks, lots of youth, many will take a few years to develop, but when all is said and done I think there will be a lot of future "contributing" NBA players out of this draft.


I agree. Not a lot of top-end talent but deep on solid prospects.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blowuptheraptors</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. Not a lot of top-end talent but deep on solid prospects.


I agree alot of raw talent not many polished players in this draft. 

I think the telling characteristic for this draft is size and athleticism. If you need either you can get it in this draft. 

I'm starting to see a disturbing trend in the draft though the better teams in the league starting in the 20's are getting the solid college prospects who are helping their teams more than the raw prospects at the top end. 

Having a 2nd rd pick wasn't thought as a big deal but now I think you can find good players their now. They've become a nce luxury. 

Is anyone drafting Josh Smith, Shaun Livingston, or maybe even Dwight Howard gonna help their teams next season. Probably not.


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> They are probably both wrong.....
> 
> JR Smith - Somewhere inbetween IMO late teens\early twenties


I don't see it with the influx of talent declaring right now. He's had a few good games in front of scouts, most of which had never seen him before, but with more and more workouts people are going to see just how inconsistent his range is.



> Josh Childress - Closer to #10 than #18 IMO


I'm one of his biggest doubters because I think he is an extremely poor man's Jared Jeffries. Jeffries was taller, a better shooter, a better rebounder, almost an equal defender, and led his team further in the tourney. Jeffries was the 11th pick in a weaker draft. I don't see Childress going lottery. But if he does it will be a huge mistake. Sadly, alot of teams are in the lotto because this is the type of mistake they will make.



> Josh Smith - Closer to #4 than #11


Yup.



> Ramos - I have no idea :no: . Again my guess would be in the middle, closer to #11 than #29...late teens. I think he will either move up the charts as he does workouts or will fall as is deficiencies are exposed....


Well, in nbadraft.net's defense, they probably want to move him higher but want to do it slowly so it doesn't look reactionary. He's been moving higher and higher in the charts update after update.



> Also Draft City has Luke Jackson to low at #27 IMO, he will be mid to late teens, early twenties at the latest.


After his performance against Iguodala he may rise, but right now I think too many teams are going to go with the potential and let a damn good player go to a team that is going to be able to use him (as jazz1 alluded to).



> Dorrell Wright at #26 - I think he will move up to go mid (late lotto?)\late teens, depending on workouts


I actually think workouts don't mean that much to him. Most teams know that he has the athleticism and shot. He will rise or fall based on what the trainers say. Wright has really narrow shoulders and there are some serious questions as to whether he can add weight or not. If trainers say he can expect him to rise. If not, late 1st is where I see him.



> I think Humphries, Gomes, Ariza and West (if they stay in) could all go 1st round


Any other draft and I think you are dead right. But this draft is just too deep. Sure, those 4 deserve first round berths. But at the expense of who? I can't see many dropping. Of course, I want to see how some players do in Chicago.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Splitter is in, and will most likely be staying in as well. That is coming from his camp, today actually.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback guys...

I am sure that the Chicago camp & individual workouts will have some effect on certain players rising or falling. IMO they shouldn't have as profound of an effect as they do, but to ssome scouts\teams they apparently do. (see Steven Hunter).

I would be happy to see Luke stay low, b\c if he is at #23, I do not think POR would pass on him. However I maintain he will go in the late teens (or before #23 at least) when all is said and done.


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

nbadraft.net: Ukic too low, 35th. He's going to be 20-29


----------



## prerak (Oct 22, 2003)

Well, there's been a massive update. And another bigger one coming soon as we evaluate Peja Samardziski.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Ramos over Perovic??


Watch a video


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Ramos over Perovic??
> 
> 
> Watch a video


I'm watching a porno right now. It's not telling me much. 

Any video? Which one? 

Maybe the one from the Global games? 

Perovic's buyout is worrisome, but his lack of foot speed is even more.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> I'm watching a porno right now. It's not telling me much.


:drool: 

:laugh:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm watching a porno right now. It's not telling me much.
> ...


90% of this post was inappropriate so the whole thing has been removed. -JNice


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

wow. 

i never thought a guy could freak out so mutch when another guy said he is watching a porn. its the 21st century man. porno is the future



also, draftcity is a good site. yes, they overrate Peter Ramos. But, nbadraft.net overrates Ivan. 

Each site seems to pick a little known guy and hype them. It gives the site an identity.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 90% of this post was inappropriate so the whole thing has been removed. -JNice


A little touchy are we? I don't think the site is a rip off, just because they came along after NBAdraft.net it doesn't mean it's a rip off. I'm sure the idea was inspired by NBAdraft.net but it's not like they use the same info. Remember there was a first porn site also, and now there are millions they aren't all ripoffs.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Obviously you can't take a joke, so at least let's talk basketball? Tell about those Perovic videos and what you are seeing there. I can't say I have a great handle on the guy myself, but he seems a bit overrated to me. Everyone loves the Serbians, me too, especially on the youth levels, but seriously what has this guy done to show he's a lottery pick?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

JR Smith the 30th pick:laugh: Yeah right, that is so off it is pathetic.

As far as Shaun Livingston goes, the kid is a freaking stick, in the NBA men play basketball no little boys that don't even crack a buck 185. Physically can he get it done? I don't think he can.

Also what happened to Kris Humphries, he "dropped" in both mocks, what he can't play all of a sudden?

But overally draftcity is not looking to bad, looks like a professional site and has in depth profiles. To bad they will sell out like a ****ing poet on pay day the second they get the chance to.

For their 2005 mock, there are some players that are ridiculously overrated though. Its almost comical to see. 


Pretty solid site you got going though, but still you ain't got nothing on nbadraft.net.

Funny on your little message board someone started a nbadraft.net vs draftcity thread. But you guys do have a little clut follow I guess, so that is pretty good, props to that. But if nbadraft.net/ bbb.net would go off against draftcity.com/message board on the site......we would kick your ***!:laugh: Yes nbadraft.net and bbb.net are related.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> wow.
> 
> i never thought a guy could freak out so mutch when another guy said he is watching a porn. its the 21st century man. porno is the future
> ...


OMG I H8 PRON SO MUCH.

U CAN RED GUD!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> 
> 
> Obviously you can't take a joke, so at least let's talk basketball? Tell about those Perovic videos and what you are seeing there. I can't say I have a great handle on the guy myself, but he seems a bit overrated to me. Everyone loves the Serbians, me too, especially on the youth levels, but seriously what has this guy done to show he's a lottery pick?


Obviously you can't handle any kind of criticism, so I'll do you a favor and talk basketball.

I don't know why you think he's overrated, did you see him against Orthez's Skelin and Julian?

He lit them both up and dominated that game, he also played great defense against F_u_c_k_a this year.

But hey he's no teenager blocking the shots of 5'7" kids.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Ozzy, 

First off, thanks for the compliments.

I'm really not that high on JR Smith. I saw him in Orlando in December back when you and I didn't even know his name, and guess what, he looked like a great high school player he could maybe become a 1st rounder after 2 years of hard work. His ballhandling would be exposed big time in the ACC next year, his defense stinks, and his three point shooting isn't even close to being consistent enough to make up for those two glaring weaknesses. 

Our high school scout who lives not too far from where he plays also got a good look at him before the McD's game, and actually wrote that scouting report before Chad Ford decided to mess with his head by calling him Vince Carter with a Steve Kerr stroke. Typical Ford stuff. Nothing new here. 

The reason why both him and Humphries and a lot of other players fell on the mock is because of other guys declaring and taking up their spots. 2 weeks ago or so, we didn't have Livingston, Andriuskevicius, Petro, Splitter, Jefferson, Swift, Slokar and Wright was taken off for a while too. Those are 8 first rounders right there. I'd like to hear which players on the mock you think they should be ahead of.

I agree 100% about Livingston, I personally wouldn't touch him with a top10 pick myself, but you know some NBA team will. 

As long as I am at Draftcity, we will never turn into a paysite. You can quote me on that. Prerak has said the same so I think you have nothing to worry about. Just enjoy it. I couldn't find a link to BBB last time I was on draftnet. Are you sure about that?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> As long as I am at Draftcity, we will never turn into a paysite. You can quote me on that. Prerak has said the same so I think you have nothing to worry about. Just enjoy it. I couldn't find a link to BBB last time I was on draftnet. Are you sure about that?


 Ok this bbb.net when it was created was originally linked from nbadraft.net, that is a fact. Ask anyone who has been around this site a long time.

FYI, I do not frequent your site at all, I just glanced at it, did not look horrible, honestly I didn't even read the profiles since you first made the site a few months ago. So just for clarification I don't like worship that site or anything. But you guys do have a nice little site going there, and have the man power to keep it running. nflfuture.com is probably done, two guys can't run a site like that, **** I wrote like 150-200 profiles by myself.

But honestly, that 2005 mock looks like a freaking joke, there are so many players that are just average getting picked in the 1st round. Its like wow, thank god for the foreign prospects to spice up the draft. If not for them, all of the drafts would look like that 2005 mock you guys have.


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

Draftcity is run by a bunch of hacks. They are old realgm posters. They don't even spell check before they post "articles". Anyway it is better than nbadraft.net


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Really its a shame Brandon Bass went out, he could have been a 1st round pick next year.

About your 2005 mock draft.

JR Giddens is to low, just look at Livingston and the popularity of tall PG's right now, Giddens could be a fine tall PG/SG a lot like Jamal Crawford and could be a very high pick. 

Chris Taft could also be higher on the list, he is a very good athletic prospect. I doubt Torin will be picked that high, he is to stiff on the court and just doesn't seem to be a overall solid athlete.

I am not sure about Rudy Gay being the #2 pick in the draft, that seems like a huge stretch to me. He is solid but I don't know about great.

If Kennedy Winston keeps improving like he did last year, he could be a lottery pick, again he is a tall PG/SG possibly and has a good handle and much improved jump shot. 

Ronny Turiaf as well has the ability to be a much higher pick, if he totally dominates like he should be should be top 15.

I agree with Chris Paul being picked that high possibly, he has that kind of potential and his footwork on defense is just great. 

Randolph Morris being picked that high? I have not seen a ton of him but I doubt he gets that high of selection.

Jarret Jack's defensive ability makes him a high pick as well I believe.

Hassan Adams might be to low, he has the potential to average 20+ ppg this year, amazing athlete obviously, very good arm length and is a solid defender and a much improved shooter.

Channing Frye, some what underachieved of late but he has some talent and should have a monster season this year.




Where is Regis Koundjia? He is still raw but he has the potential to be a 1st round pick.

Where is John Gilchrist? That is just stupid not having him on here, he is a top 20 pick possibly at PG.

Where is Shelden Williams? No way this kid is not a 1st round pick, he is a big solid tough PF with good shot blocking and rebounding ability and can bang down low really well.

Where is Sean May? He is a easy 1st round pick, wonderful hands, great post moves and can really score down low. Has a soft touch from outside as well and is a consistent rebounder to.

Where is Will Bynum? He has NBA potential without question, great ball handler, can really get to the tin, tough kid and is a fine athlete and a strong player with a good solid build.

Where is Rashad Anderson? He could be a Casey Jacobson type player and put up some huge numbers with his offensive ability. Amazing shooter from deep and if he improves a little on his handle he could be something else.

Where is Curtis Sumpter? He needs a little more work but he has NBA potential, has a NBA body as is a very solid overall scorer.

Where is Errick Craven? He did not have a great year last year but he still has the ability to be a fine NBA PG prospect. Wonderful defender, very good athlete, if he improves on his passing and dribbling skills and consistency he could be a 1st round pick.

Where is Darius Washington? He is a player many forget about but he has the potential to leave early next year, amazing scorer and fine shooter.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

OT: Why can we not report users anymore (i.e. - I just tried to report the vulgar Knicksbiggestfan, but it said it had been dissabled). That type of language is not appropriate for anywhere, especially here. "Raped by a tree" not only is it impossible, but it's a revolting picture as well.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

draftcity.com

I am expecting you to answer the questions I raised about your 2005 mock draft.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

First let me say that this isn't my forum and I don't feel 100% comfortable talking here. Also, I don't think anyone appreciates you telling them that their work looks like a "freaking joke". There are other ways to criticize without coming off that way. If you want to get my attention in the future, you know where to find me. You can also email me. I put up a new 2005 mock to be posted a few days ago and it should be up by the weekend hopefully. You are still going to have some problems with it so let me address those comments now. 

Giddens, I don't see PG in him, he's slated right outside the lottery, obviously he could move up 10 spots or so if he dominates like I think he can next year, or he could wait another season to declare as well. Seems like a guy with a good head on his shoulders, I like him a lot. The guy who wrote his profile watched Giddens play dozens of times last season, if he saw NBA PG potential in him he would have said so. I watched him play as well (although not as much as I would have liked) and I saw a guy who is a straight up SG but a very talented one at that. 

Chris Taft could be a top 5 pick next year, if he can get his head screwed on straight and just be more consistent. I would also move him up a couple of spots right now, but Prerak has watched him play a lot more (lives in Big East country) so I trust his opinion on that. 

15 seems perfect to me for Torin Francis, I would actually move him up a little bit more too. 

I have watched Kennedy Winston play many times and he is another guy who will never be an NBA PG. Sure he has a nice crossover, but does he have the court vision or mentality to play PG? No way. 

I've never been that high on Ronny Turiaf, he will be a senior next year, if he can't find a way to dominate a mid-major conference and stay out of foul trouble when his team needs him most, he could end up being a 2nd round pick. 

I agree that Morris is too high, but look at the first round, he is the only center in the draft. When people start dropping out of this draft, and more prospects emerge, he won't be ranked as high as he is right now. He's another guy that I like, though. 

Jarrett Jack could move up, let's see how he performs with the team on his shoulders next year. He seems to shy away from that, he's not vocal enough and his outside shooting just isn't there. 

Hassan Adams is and always will be 6-4. How many of those guys end up being first rounders? He's projected as an undersized SG, I want to see him shoot the ball better before he gets a sniff of the first round or even thinks about declaring. 

Channing Frye, let's wait and see. We've been hearing about this monster season that's going to come ever since he graduated from high school. 

Koundjia, another guy who I've seen play many times, both on TV and in person. He is nowhere close to being even a very good NCAA player, we are talking about a guy that averaged less then 20 minutes per game on a non-NCAA tournament team. Sure he is athletic and has a great body, but I want to see him actually do something before I write a scouting report or project where he should be drafted. 

Gilchrist- Good call. He should be on the mock, and we actually have a great scouting report for him, but don't let one good conference tournament decide his entire career for you. His play was up and down last season, and he barely played his freshman year. If he comes out strong in the ACC next year, I agree he is a top20 pick. Maybe even better then that. I'm a fan, my colleagues, not so much. 

Shelden Williams will be on the next mock for sure. Good call. 

Will Bynum- Is he a senior? If so, he should be on there, if not, 2006.

Curtis Sumpter- Never seen him play, sorry. The Big East is not my specialty. Will he be a senior next year?

Errick Craven- who? My Pac-10 guy will take care of him if he is deserving. 

Darius Washington. Good thing you put him at the bottom, if he was at the top, I wouldn't even have wasted my time responding. Let's just say that I live about an hour from where he played high school ball. Talk to me in two years. He suffers from the Roberson syndrome, except he's not even close to being as polished as Peep was out of high school.


In the future, don't just tell me who should move up, I want to hear who should move down too. If you tell me 10 players who should be first rounders, I want to hear 10 players who should be 2nd rounders or off the mock.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nba_playa</b>!
> OT: Why can we not report users anymore (i.e. - I just tried to report the vulgar Knicksbiggestfan, but it said it had been dissabled). That type of language is not appropriate for anywhere, especially here. "Raped by a tree" not only is it impossible, but it's a revolting picture as well.


The point that it's impossible should not make you picture it, unless of course you watched to much Evil Dead. I'll go edit it for you, but in the future when you need to report things use the alt-f4 shortcut.

P.S. How is that different from saying Kobe was accused of Rape or the sig a couple lines above me that states that a rapist could get a contract with the Lakers.

Silly.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> First let me say that this isn't my forum and I don't feel 100% comfortable talking here. Also, I don't think anyone appreciates you telling them that their work looks like a "freaking joke". There are other ways to criticize without coming off that way. If you want to get my attention in the future, you know where to find me. You can also email me. I put up a new 2005 mock to be posted a few days ago and it should be up by the weekend hopefully. You are still going to have some problems with it so let me address those comments now.


 Well it has been my experience on the boards that if you just softly tap someone on the shoulder and tell them something they will not respond. So I state things in a way that draws attention and a reply. Maybe I am wrong but for the most part to get people to respond you have to boil their blood a little.

And I am not going to anaylize your mock for you, I just stated some problems I have with it but its your problem to fix it. I do not work for the site or anything so I will not make that many comments on it. I just made those few because the 2005 mock looked very off.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> The point that it's impossible should not make you picture it, unless of course you watched to much Evil Dead. I'll go edit it for you, but in the future when you need to report things use the alt-f4 shortcut.
> ...


If you had a grasp of the English language, or understood it at all, then you'd realize that I did not state that I pictured it because it was impossible. Re-read what I posted, maybe. What you need to do is stop being so immature, stop having personal battles, and start to act like an intelligent poster. It's amusing to say "use alt-f4" (which made the window quit, by the way) but it really makes you look like a complete *******.

Now lets drop it, and see if you can stop causing such a chaos around here.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nba_playa</b>!
> 
> 
> If you had a grasp of the English language, or understood it at all, then you'd realize that I did not state that I pictured it because it was impossible. Re-read what I posted, maybe. What you need to do is stop being so immature, stop having personal battles, and start to act like an intelligent poster. It's amusing to say "use alt-f4" (which made the window quit, by the way) but it really makes you look like a complete *******.
> ...


If you "had a grasp" of the english language you would not consider this a cogent sentence " Re-read what I posted, maybe. " Furthermore, you'd understand that I am providing you with a deeper understanding of why it's funny, you seem to think it has something to do with you, it doesn't I am merely helping you interpret something you seem to be unable to do.

If you didn't want this to become personal you wouldn't resort to name calling.


What you need to do ( I love when the various border line cro-magnon's that inhabit this board take this tone) is not be such a hypocrite. You don't want personal attacks, don't use them. 

It's something we all learned about in grade school.

Now quick run to the mod and play the victim. You seem very adept displacing your responsibility on others.

Now why would you question another's proficiency.at a language when you mispelled the word " player" ?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Please stay on topic or this thread will be closed.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> draftcity.com
> 
> I am expecting you to answer the questions I raised about your 2005 mock draft.


who the H_ELL cares!! It is the 2004 mock that we should be concerned with, and both sites are doing a poor job of it. It is really lame how they do not take into account team needs until much later in the process and also do not update enough. But everything else about nbadraft.net is pretty darn good.

But as for 2005, it's a year away, who knows where some of these guys may be then, and who knows who will be picking where. IMHO, doing a draft for 1 year past the current year's draft is really lame and too speculative

also, from your posts it definitely seems there is some sort of jealousy on your part at what they are doing at draftcity. get a freaking grip man


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> 
> who the H_ELL cares!! It is the 2004 mock that we should be concerned with, and both sites are doing a poor job of it. It is really lame how they do not take into account team needs until much later in the process and also do not update enough. But everything else about nbadraft.net is pretty darn good.
> ...


Obviously, the 2005 draft is based on the *current* skill level, so they just rank them on how good they are and how talented critics speculate they may become. There's nothing wrong with arguing about it..


----------

